# Quick question before I place my first order with F&M



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

So I'm getting ready to order up some of F&M's .15 transfers and after looking on their site there was no mention of having to reverse the design. It does say that they need a proof along with the vector though. Should I reverse it or do they do it automatically? I'd sure hate to order a bunch and feel like an idiot when they all came out backwards.


----------



## gorilladiver (Oct 25, 2011)

I've only placed one order with them and I just sent them the file for the artwork (not reversed) and a jpeg mockup of what the design would look like on a shirt. they handled the rest and it came out great


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I never reverse it, I figure if they can't figure that out by themselves then I need to go elsewhere. Also if it's one color I just send it black and call out the ink color.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I never reverse art when ordering transfers....But as most suppliers ask for a pdf of the final artwork, it would not hurt to put a comment on the pdf saying this is how image should look after application.....


----------



## PismoPam (Jun 16, 2009)

No need to reverse.
We just found them, and are very happy with their work. 
It is thrilling to create a simple design and have it in a few days for such a great price.
Keeps me happily making more and more designs.
;>)


----------



## boognish43 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hope to order from then soon! Thanks for the info.. I have been reading the forums for about a week getting all sorts of tips and ideas

Sent from my ADR6400L using T-Shirt Forums


----------

